# Forum Technical Questions >  >  new Events

## amyb

I hit this quite often and have yet to see anything posted. What and where are these new events supposed to be?

----------


## JEK

I just posted a new reoccurring event. Anyone can do it for a Forum party or special day. Full calendar function is available.

----------

